# Where to buy accutane?



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got my previous accutane from HP, need more (didn't realise at the time when I did my first order)

Just found out that its shut! Anyone know anywhere I can get some from what has proven results?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Bump for replies!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Come on guys. Someone must know where to get some from.

Pm me if need be


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

http://med-uk.com/products/accutane.htm?lng=en&cv=po


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

this site good to go as i need to order some too


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks a bit suspicious to me! Lol

That and it's a fcuking rip off!

The only place I get mine is HP, that's all I know of other than United pharmacies, they are expensive though

HP is the cheapest I've come across


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

drs


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

whos hp? lol


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

whos drs? lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ws0158 said:


> whos drs? lol


Can't say because HP sell AAS and drs labs sell growth! Lol

Google is your friend though


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

24/7 med used to sell it?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looked at all sites mentioned above and they're all a lot more expenaive than HP was.

HP was 55p/capsule, 20mg capsules, most other sites are around £1/capsule for the same dose.

Surely someone must know a reliable, cheaper source


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

come on guys bump, help a spotty ducker out!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bump.....just counted mine and am running low..............typical :sad:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Looked at all sites mentioned above and they're all a lot more expenaive than HP was.
> 
> HP was 55p/capsule, 20mg capsules, most other sites are around £1/capsule for the same dose.
> 
> Surely someone must know a reliable, cheaper source


You say the same dose, but are they??I've used Roche accutane at 20mg and 40mg a day and it dried the **** out if me after 3 weeks and I'm acne prone so always a bit greasy. How people can take 80mg+ of the stuff and not need to moisturise only tells me one thing. Unless you are an absolute grease monkey you should av a face like dried leather without a moisturiser.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

HP seems to be the cheapest these days for tane


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> HP seems to be the cheapest these days for tane


Unfortunently its closed for the hols.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone? Really needing some more quite soon. All the sites mentioned are either out or stupid money


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

And again guys, bump.

Only got a week or so of supply left, need some ASAP!


----------



## vendettax (Jan 29, 2012)

Also looking for a source for accutane too. 2nd cycle.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not having much luck finding any mate?

I've still not found any


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

rxcart got some last week, first time using it and im impressed lips are drying upo though, im using 20mg every morning


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorted. Got some off rxcart.

Thanks for your replies everyone


----------



## Ricky_S (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you tried benozyl peroxide cream ? Also try doxycycline you can get them prescribed by your doc on a repeat prescription, i do both of these everyday an use sunbed 1-2 times a week an mine are clearing up nice.. Hope this helps u out dude


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Got mine on NHS but was wondering how much they actually cost? Seems the price may be what makes the derm's chose the antibiotics before referring to accutane


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

ws0158 said:


> rxcart got some last week, first time using it and im impressed lips are drying upo though, im using 20mg every morning


Was gonna say RX, let us know how you get on with it pal. Be interesting to see if its any good.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Are HP closed for good then?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

sam2012 said:


> Was gonna say RX, let us know how you get on with it pal. Be interesting to see if its any good.


as of tommorow im going to be dropping the dose to 10mg a day as 20mg is drying my lips out lol, not a spot in sight, upped my test last week so i will see how i get on, to be honest my skins never looked so good when on a cycle.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sam2012 said:


> Are HP closed for good then?


Back in the new year acc. the site


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

ws0158 said:


> as of tommorow im going to be dropping the dose to 10mg a day as 20mg is drying my lips out lol, not a spot in sight, upped my test last week so i will see how i get on, to be honest my skins never looked so good when on a cycle.


lol gotta love the accutane. At least it works then, fairly decent price on there as well. Cheers mate.

Oh try Johnsons mooncare for dry lips, just put it on over night and it seems to get rid of it during the day. The stuff is spot on.



Galaxy said:


> Back in the new year acc. the site


Cheers pal. Yeh I checked the site, I was sure someone mentioned that it was closed permanently though, despite what the site says. Dunno, only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## juicejunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

just ordered mine from RXcart thanks guys


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd say I ordered my tane from rxcart on Friday and came Yesterday!! amazingly quick considering I paid for the cheaper 3-5 delivery and with christmas and all that, impressed!


----------

